# How hard is it to aquascape a corner tank? Really?



## fishygurl (Sep 30, 2006)

I am planning on starting a 50 ish gallon planted tank. This will be my first planted tank, but im really going to jump right in. (no pun intended...really)Its going to be high light, with pressurized Co2. The only problem is that I really only have room for a corner tank. I have heard that it can be very hard to aquascape a corner tank, but how hard is it...really? Do you think a beginner could do it? With advice of course!  Does anyone know any good articles on aquascaping oddly shaped tanks? 
This is my inspiration:
Aquarium Advice :: View Topic - 92g corner tank journal - updated 9-26 **dialup warning**
I was thinking about terracing it up the corner, as seen in my example. Do you think this is a good idea? In this tank the filter output comes out the cave under the terraces, to avoid disturbing the plants...What do you think of this? I want to have Glosso in the Foreground...Even if it isnt exactly really easy to grow, i really like it. Im working on an aquascape plan, ill post it as soon as im finished....

Thanks alot
Fishygurl


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I've a broadband connection and I had problems loading such a picture rich page. 
Any hoo...

Fishygurl, that tank does look very wonderful and I think how they set up the rocks and caves is inspiring, BUT, I would give it some *serious* reconsideration. Unless you're topping the charts at over 6' tall, even then I think it would be very hard to reach in and regularly work in such a tank. A tank that has a 24" height (ie. 65g or 90g) or a tank with 24" front to back (ie. 120g) can be an extra chore. THIS one has a 24" height AND it's 34" deep into that corner. I think this one could be horrendous for working. And with a high light, pressurized set up, YES, you will be needing to work in there regularly and often. I have officially dubbed it the 'Armpit Factor'.

When I'm contemplating which tank, I've even visited pet suppliers and walked around sticking my arm into empty tanks checking the reach.

My second question, or hesitaion would be lighting???? I think if you ask around most experienced aquascappers will say you'd need to go with halogen, suspended from the ceiling. More work to install, more initial cost to set up, and more costly to run. Not that halogen lighting wouldn't look great. It's an odd footprint, and even with halogen you might still have shadow areas.

If you really don't want to rearrange all the furniture and this is your best spot, or only option. I still think I'd consider placing a rectangular tank on a diagonal, leaving empty, open space behind it. I have a 46g bowfront tank (36x16x20) in a bedroom that's placed at an angle near the corner. I really like the curved edges which soften the corner.

If you do have the 48" available on the diagonal, (which the 92g corner tank has) you could go for the 72g bowfront (48"x18"x22"). I've seen the 72g bowfront retail at around $200.00. I think I purchased my 46bow on sale a year ago for $100.00; it retails around $150.00. By the way, the corner tanks are always much more per gallon - a 54g corner runs $250.00 and 92g runs a whopping $500.00+.

I'm surely not trying to tell you how to spend YOUR dollars, if it's your dream tank, then YEAH! But, if you're still just planning and mulling over ideas, I'm hoping to throw in some questions that may spare you from a tank you might turn out despising later.

TTFN


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 54G corner tank, and it's not impossible to scape, but it's definitely different then scaping your regular retangular tank. To start, lighting is a problem. I have a 2x65W PC fixture over top of mine. The back corner is dark, and the left and right sides don't recieve as much light as the middle. That said, I've taken the approach of scaping my corner tank as if it were a reef tank. I build up a large semi-circular wall using driftwood/rocks. Then, I've attached low-light plants such as various anubias, java fern, moss, etc. I use the dark back corner for my powerhead, heater, filter in/out takes, etc. Granted it's not the only way to scape it, but it's worked for me. 

One other downside of the corner tanks, is that it can be more difficult photograph than your standard tank. The curve of the glass, can give you distortion in the far corners of the photograph. Just a side note. 

All that said, these tanks do give you more depth to work with than most rectangular tanks. This is a good thing, so long as you're tall enough to work it. Plus, there's no denying that the curved glass is just flat out more attractive than a normal tank, particularly if you design the rest of your room around the tank. Hopefully this gives you some idea of the pros/cons. For a beginner, I'd recommend a normal tank, but if this is the only thing that fits, and it's a question of this tank, or no tank, definite get it.


----------



## fishygurl (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! Ive decided that instead of trying to cram a tank into my room ill take down my 24 gallon tank, and put a normal 72 gallon tank in its place. I actually wanted more depth....But its all my floor can hold.  So...I think its time to start a new thread.....Sorry.


----------

